# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Falmouth area - things to do; excursions, etc

## BCBud

Hi Boardies:
My niece and her hubbie are flying down next week and will be staying at the Royalton White Sands near Falmouth for 2 weeks.  The only recommendations that I can think of for tours are rafting on the Martha Brae, Glistening Waters and Mystic Mountain.  Any other suggestions or must do's?

Thx for your help.  They are both in their early 50's and quite active (both are avid skiers up here).  They have been to Cuba several times, but this will be their first trip to Jamaica.

----------


## SUNBABY BOAT

Have you ever thought about a snorkeling in Negril waters? It's not too far from Falmouth. This is a great way to enjoy a family outing? put SUNBABY BOAT on your list of things to do! 

Peace an Blessings!

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Hi There,  Many different sites to see outside of Falmouth.  Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours has some wonderful tours that include sites in Ocho Rios along with Montego Bay and Negril. Please, take a look at our website www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com . You can also find us on TripAdvisor and negril.com.  We would be happy to answer your questions and make up a tour that suits your needs. Hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## negrilsand

Negril is at least two hours from Falmouth-that's 4 hours in one day. The trip can be fun and can be broken up with stops along the way. Shop for rates on transportation and activities. You could go on a snorkeling trip in Montego Bay with a stop at the Yacht Club for lunch or a drink or a stop at Margaritaville. Visit the Bob Marley Museum at 9 mile or just tour Falmouth to look at the old buildings. Your driver or guide should point out the filming location for the movie "Papillon" starring Steve McQueen back in the 70's. A good old movie to watch sometime that is based on a true story. Go to Scotchies for their famous jerk. Take a look at the business area of Montego Bay. many things to do.If you do go to Negril, travel the coastal route one way and the route through the hills the other way. You can negotiate with drivers to take you wherever you go. Ask the bellmen at the hotel for recommendations but resist using the hotel tour desk. If the taxi has red tags they are usually reliable. One could pay $100-$150 and have the services of a driver for the day for a car full of people. Don't pay much more than that. Getting stuck with a bus load of people may not always be  enjoyable. Jamaicans haggle for just about everything. Don't be shy.

----------


## M&G Montreal

If you're going to be in the Falmouth area, I would recommend extending your stay to evening and going to Glistening Waters (aka Luminous Lagoon).  Worth the trip.  Awesome !  We nominated my husband to fall off the boat backwards (as suggested by Captain Jerry) and it looked like a million light sticks exploded around him!  Great way to spend an evening.  There's a dandy little resto on site where you can have a good meal before; try to go out a bit later when the crowd dwindles down a bit, if you can, so there's less people on the boat.

----------

